# Nexus 7 - In Dash Project. Questions?



## cchrisv (Aug 3, 2013)

I am currently in the planning phase of my Nexus 7 In Dash Project for my new (to me) 2010 VW GTI.

I believe I have the hardware part sorted but I am now researching the software aspect. My biggest question is phone integration. I currently have a Galaxy S4. I want to be able to access and make calls directly from the Nexus 7 using my phonebook on the Galaxy S4. I do not need a dialer but it would be nice to have it.

I appreciate any assistance.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## naiku (Feb 24, 2013)

It's not directly possible due to the Bluetooth stack that the Nexus uses, and no one has yet hacked the Bluetooth stack.

The only way you can currently do it, is to pick up a bluetooth speakerphone (I use a Jabra Journey) and install Tablet Talk. Pair the speakerphone with both Nexus and your S4, you can then make the calls from the Nexus, but the audio is routed through the speakerphone, not the Nexus (or your cars speakers).

This is assuming you have a Wifi only Nexus, I am not sure if the 3G one actually allows calls.


----------

